# First IUI - tips for success??



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies

i'm due to start my first IUI cycle next month (using Suprecur & Menopur).
i would really appreciate some advice on how i can increase my chances of success. 

Is there any vitamins etc i can take to help or shouldnt take?

How to ensure lining is adequate?

any other advice??/

thanks xx


----------



## babybluz11 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dreamer1
Unfortunately I dont have any advice to give you as I am still waiting for my first IUI
I just wanted to send you a BIG 
xxx


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Babybluz - if i get any tips i'll let you know!! xx


----------



## Anrol (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Dreamer1,

I've just started my first cycle of IUI and I have Gonal F and Seprecur. I'm finding that it's not too invasive on your emotional wellbeing..... once you get over the horror of injecting yourself! I take a multivit with folic acid every night and I have also cut out caffeine and alcohol (I dont smoke). Tomorrow I go for my first scan on my follicles to see the size to be able to judge when the procedure will take place. Fingers crossed it wont be over the bank holiday!!! Good luck and baby dust to you. x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Dreamer,

I'm due to start soon too (but unmedicated) and I've read that to increase the lining thickness milk, brazil nuts and pineapple juice (but NOT whole pineapple) are good - take them in the 2ww.

There's so many supplements you could take, it gets really confusing, but if nothing else take a conception multivit like Pregnacare Conception.  Don't take a normal multivitamin as the quantities aren't right.

I've been trying to eat a reasonable amount of protein too in order to give the eggies a chance to grow.


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the advice girls. I have already cut down on caffeine and alcohol (only wish my DH would as well ) I've bought the pregnacare conception and eating my way through brazil nuts!! Will us ethem as my afternoon snack insted of the chocolate! xx 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Anrol - hope the follicles are increasing nicely. xx 

Incywincy - hope you not waiting too ling to start - i'm hoping i can get my lining thick enough beforehand (the things us girls need to worry about hey!!) xx


----------



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Dreamer1

I was struggling to convince my OH to cut out alcohol as the nurse had said to us in our pre-appointment they prefer it if we don't drink during a cycle - he was  suffering either selective memory-loss or selective hearing!

So when we went for the first scan, I asked the nurse again for their recommendation or rules, and she re-iterated it for him.  Perhaps you could bring it up with the clinic next time you're there?  That might help to convince him.  (They can't MAKE you do anything, but will give you a strong "position" on it)

Jopo


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Jopo. I tried that during our teach session thinking she'd say that cutting out would help but nothing - just said @oh yeah remember to have intercourse' - as though he'd forget to fo that!!! xx 

I've got his big sister on the case - she'll get him to listen without sounding like a nag!! Although at the age of 40 i think he's past listening to anyone but i can  

xx


----------

